# voyagé en avion avec son Imac



## Bellette68 (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde
Je vais quitter la france pour le canada en avion.
Bien sûr , j'ai du mal à me dire "vends ton Imac". Du coup, je veux l'emmener avec moi en cabine.
Sachant que je prend un vol régional jusqu'à Paris avec Air france et ensuite paris montréal avec Air transat.
Avez vous déja effectuer ce trajet? Avec un sac timbag? ou I lugger?
Avez vous rencontrer des soucis?
et surtout est ce possible vu qu'il dépasse les normes de bagages à main???
J'ai déja appelé Air France, et ne peuvent pas garantir que ça passe....

voilou mon vol est dans trois semaines, je compte sur votre expérience.

ELise


----------



## ledu26 (22 Juillet 2012)

21,5 ou 27" ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

Bellette68 a dit:


> voilou mon vol est dans trois semaines, je compte sur votre expérience.
> 
> ELise



L'idéal serait d'avoir conservé le carton d'origine, avec les protections en polystyrène ... pour le faire voyager en soute, ou de l'envoyer


----------



## mikalak (22 Juillet 2012)

je te conseillerai de placer dans son carton d'origine, tu peux le faire passer en soute en le déclarant comme "colis fragile ou sensible", 
bonne vie à Montréal
mika


----------



## Bellette68 (22 Juillet 2012)

c'est un 21,5pouces
merci pour vos conseils je vais y réfléchir.
Et oui j'ai toujours l'emballage d'origine  avec toutes les protections.


----------



## Monsieurte (22 Juillet 2012)

Pourrais tu nous tenir au courant, car je dois moi aussi partir dans quelques mois au Canada, et ton expérience m'intéresse ?


----------



## daffyb (22 Juillet 2012)

J'ai fait un Paris-Toulouse (ça commence à dater) avec un iMacG3 en soute dans les cartons d'origine.
Quand j'avais appelé la compagnie (air france) on m'avait indiqué qu'il n'y avait aucun problème si l'ordinateur est dans sa protection d'origine. Ne pas oublier de bien étiqueter le paquet avec ton nom et ton adresse, au cas où.


----------



## ktophe (23 Juillet 2012)

mikalak a dit:


> je te conseillerai de placer dans son carton d'origine, tu peux le faire passer en soute en le déclarant comme "colis fragile ou sensible",
> bonne vie à Montréal
> mika



Même en déclarant colis fragile je ne serais pas tranquille... Vu comment ils traitent les bagages voir même les lancent et tombent


----------



## renan35 (23 Juillet 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Même en déclarant colis fragile je ne serais pas tranquille... Vu comment ils traitent les bagages voir même les lancent et tombent




idem  


surtout que ca va probablement couter quelque chose si surpoids par rapport à ce que autoriser en soute. (donc se renseigner avant)


je ne connais pas les regles pour le transport par air.
mais quand vous envoyez par la Poste, c'est écrit dans les conditions de vente qu'il n'est pas tenu compte des mentions "fragiles" ou toute autre mention. C'est à vous de protéger suffisamment l'objet.


----------



## Monsieurte (23 Juillet 2012)

renan35 a dit:


> je ne connais pas les regles pour le transport par air.
> mais quand vous envoyez par la Poste, c'est écrit dans les conditions de vente qu'il n'est pas tenu compte des mentions "fragiles" ou toute autre mention. C'est à vous de protéger suffisamment l'objet.



Oui mais LaPoste propose des assurances en fonction du prix de l'appareil, ça implique un choux supplémentaire certes, mais si c'est la solution pur être serein. 
Je ne connais pas non plus les règles du transport aérien, mais je pense qu'il existe un truc équivalent.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2012)

Monsieurte a dit:


> Oui mais.
> Je ne connais pas non plus les règles du transport aérien, mais je pense qu'il existe un truc équivalent.



On peut consulter Air France :> http://www.airfrance.fr/FR/fr/common/guidevoyageur/pratique/preparer_bagage_soute_airfrance.htm


----------



## renan35 (24 Juillet 2012)

Monsieurte a dit:


> Oui mais LaPoste propose des assurances en fonction du prix de l'appareil, ça implique un choux supplémentaire certes, mais si c'est la solution pur être serein.
> Je ne connais pas non plus les règles du transport aérien, mais je pense qu'il existe un truc équivalent.




l 'assurance ne sera appliquée que si le colis est plié / détruit.
Si le carton est intact mais ce qui est dedans est cassé, pas d'assurance...


----------



## Monsieurte (24 Juillet 2012)

renan35 a dit:


> l 'assurance ne sera appliquée que si le colis est plié / détruit.
> Si le carton est intact mais ce qui est dedans est cassé, pas d'assurance...



Merci pour cette clarification, c'est une chose que j'ignorais, je ferais désormais beaucoup plus attention, même s'il ne m'arrive que très rarement d'envoyer des choses par La Poste, que ce soit des lettres ou des colis..


----------

